# Beer Can and Marlin



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

Im planning a trip for Friday to head to the rigs, any reports or insight? 

Any help/knowledge would be great!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Btt


----------



## 34trip (Mar 7, 2017)

Fished that area Wednesday into Thursday. Closest blue water started just south of ram Powell. Beer can and marlin weren't in clean water. Check hilton's before going. There was a RIP near ram that we fished Wednesday evening. It was loaded with mahi. Couldn't find it Thursday morning. Heard later that it moved toward the nipple. Should be able to find its location on hilton's. Water was clean at horn mountain. Blackfin were in good #'s but yft's were hard to find. Ended up deep dropping Thursday morning to round off a good trip with some really good eats. Good luck!


----------

